# Old compunds Bear and ?



## the-ghost (Sep 11, 2004)

possibly a browning


----------



## WAID (May 1, 2006)

Yeah it's the same riser finish and weight adjustment but the limbs are a fake wood finish.


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*White tail hunter*

I beleive it is the first whitetail hunter Bear ever made.......Yeah mid 70s. toxo


----------



## Killthewabbit (Apr 29, 2006)

*Huh?*



DougK said:


> The Bear Whitetail Hunter dated around '76-77
> 
> does your bow look like this?
> 
> http://www.archeryhistory.com/compounds/pics/80/bearb81.jpg


Anybody else notice that the ad for the whitetail hunter featured a picture of a pronghorn? My wife caught it, I didn't...


Killthewabbit...


----------

